# Which Wireless Remote Kit for SnowBear?



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I am going to start assembling and installing my SnowBear next week (once the weather warms up!) and wondered which Wireless Remote kit you guys have purchased.......

I've seen some posts referring to a kit that Superwinch sells........(one has the solenoid pack, one doesn't).....

According to Summit Racing, there are two that are compatible with "ATV style" winches:

http://store.summitracing.com/partd...t=SPW-06212&N=700+4294815610+115&autoview=sku

http://store.summitracing.com/partd...=SPW-06202A&N=700+4294815610+115&autoview=sku

Here is a pic of the one SnowBear sells, for reference (I dont see a solenoid pack in there): 
http://www.snowbear.com/store/part/591

Thanks, Ben


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

From personal experience and what I have read on the atv boards they are all about the same. One might last six months or it might last forever you just never know. Knowing that I would go for the cheep ones.

You can get the one from gorilla off of ebay for 23.99 plus shipping which is 12.99. I have bought a few winches from the guy in the past and he has been great as far as fast shipping and the winches have also held up fairly well.


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

I was looking at the same wireless that you have there and they had the same ones at northern parts but was told they would not work with the winch that came with the snowbear.

Ended up calling superwinch to check with them and that when they told me i needed the SPW-06402 which i bought from Summit Racing and used the crap out of it this past winter and never had a problem. A little spendy but for what it does and how it works i would rather pay for the right one then get the one that says it will work on all and it doesn't't.

Either way good luck


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you SO much for your reply..........I'll check my winch P/N and make sure i get the right wireless kit for it!! 

Thanks, Ben


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

resurrecting this thread, as we get ready for our first potential storm of the season...

so, did they (superwinch) say why you need that particular model of wireless controller? 

anyone care to tell me what/how its different than the $30 ebay special? 

let alone, $300 bucks for the one that snowbear sells themselves. Yikes! 

why so much?


----------



## olscout99 (Dec 25, 2007)

*$30 Ebay special.....*

I just found this post, and I don't know if the '$30 Ebay special' wireless setup is still available.....but I've had one for almost a year working with my Snowbear, and it works fine so far. I originally bought one of the 'wired remote' kits from Gorilla Winches, but I sold that to my partner when his original Snowbear switch went bad. Then a few days later, MY Snowbear switch started to act up, so I got the wireless setup for mine. I actually don't use the wireless feature much, I wired in the small rocker switch and use it more, but so far it works great. No problems to report, quick and easy to wire up, and if you yank the cover off I think it just has some standard relays in there that could be field serviced. I guess maybe I should have checked with Superwinch first so I'd have known that it doesn't work.....


----------

